# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Bộ điều khiển GSK-980T

## maycncmini

Bên mình mới mua thanh lý được 1 con máy tiện chạy bộ điều khiển GSK-980T của Trung Quốc
Cấp điện, các chức năng chạy bình thường nhưng giao diện toàn tiếng Tàu
Bác nào rành về bộ điều khiển này vui lòng cho mình xin hướng dẫn cách chuyển sang giao diện tiếng anh, xin cảm ơn

----------


## terminaterx300

hình đầu tiên, cái thứ 3, đổi thành 1 là ra thì phải, thấy chữ 英

----------

maycncmini

----------


## CNCP

Em ko rành. Nhưng e biết chữ chút đỉnh. Hình đầu tiên. Bác bấm vào góc trên bên trái đi (nó là set up). Xong cho e cá hình tiếp theo đê

----------


## ktshung

Bác cài Google dịch vào điện thoại, nó có phần nhận diện tiếng Hoa bằng hình ảnh, chụp màn hình xong quẹt vào dòng cần dịch là hiểu nghĩa để thao tác ngay mà

----------

Gamo, haignition

----------


## Gamo

Oi, cụ KTS thông minh quá

----------


## maycncmini

> hình đầu tiên, cái thứ 3, đổi thành 1 là ra thì phải, thấy chữ 英


Chọn 1 là đổi từ hệ mét sang hệ inc

----------


## maycncmini

Đọc qua hướng dẫn trên trang chủ của nó : http://www.gskcnc.cn/cnc/News/2010/0...eLanguage.html

- Mở nguồn -> MDI -> Set -> chọn chuyển trang -> dấu nháy dừng ở dòng mở Parameter -> chọn D -> báo lỗi 100 -> nhấn reset -> nhấn P184 để thay đổi ngôn ngữ 
- Bộ này parameter chỉ đến 66 là hết rồi. Không biết mình có làm sai bước nào không vì datasheet của nó có 255

----------


## CKD

Không có dùng nhiều nên không chắc.
Nhưng bọn controller china có cái trò kiểu password. Một loại thao tác rồi password mới hiện hình  :Big Grin:  các config nâng cao.
Kế nữa là tuị nó nhiều cái cũng kỳ quặc lắm, quá nhiều vesion và hướng dẫn không rỏ ràng nên mới gặp thì khó xơi.

Trước có dùng mấy con controller máy tiện tự động, tài liệu chỉ là hướng dẫn vận hành + cái sơ đồ khối đấu nối thiết bị. Ngôn ngữ tượng hình. Chém gió với bọn bán mãi cuối cùng nó mới khai nhận là cái nó bán không có tiếng anh  :Big Grin:  dù thỏa thuận ban đầu là version tiếng anh  :Smile: 
May là máy tự động nên lâu lâu mới phải thao tác cài đặt cho nó, nên không đến mức vứt thùng rác. Chứ ngày nào cũng phải vọc mà phải dí điên thoại để dịch thì có mà chít. Cơ mà lúc ấy google translate nó còn củ chuối hay chưa có nữa là.

----------


## nhatson

> Không có dùng nhiều nên không chắc.
> Nhưng bọn controller china có cái trò kiểu password. Một loại thao tác rồi password mới hiện hình  các config nâng cao.
> Kế nữa là tuị nó nhiều cái cũng kỳ quặc lắm, quá nhiều vesion và hướng dẫn không rỏ ràng nên mới gặp thì khó xơi.
> 
> Trước có dùng mấy con controller máy tiện tự động, tài liệu chỉ là hướng dẫn vận hành + cái sơ đồ khối đấu nối thiết bị. Ngôn ngữ tượng hình. Chém gió với bọn bán mãi cuối cùng nó mới khai nhận là cái nó bán không có tiếng anh  dù thỏa thuận ban đầu là version tiếng anh 
> May là máy tự động nên lâu lâu mới phải thao tác cài đặt cho nó, nên không đến mức vứt thùng rác. Chứ ngày nào cũng phải vọc mà phải dí điên thoại để dịch thì có mà chít. Cơ mà lúc ấy google translate nó còn củ chuối hay chưa có nữa là.


hàng nội địa làm tiếng Anh làm dì ah, 1 số đồ EU đem quá china bán giá rẻ cài luôn tiếng trung , manual setting ko có thay đổi được luôn

----------

